

Affective Wear – Recognizing Facial Expressions - kgarten
http://kaikunze.de/posts/-affective-wear/

======
mr_O
It reminds me of affective, developed in MIT. I hope this time it will be Open
Sourced instead of sold like the other one. I think marketing companies have
already enough tools to fool us...

~~~
mr_O
* affectiva ([http://www.affectiva.com](http://www.affectiva.com))

~~~
kgarten
they use a camera (so not really practical ;) )

~~~
mr_O
yes I think your approach is the better technical solution.

